# mosquitos



## 2travelers (Nov 22, 2015)

I am looking for refills for my thermacell mosquito repellent. I bought it at Walmart NOB but dont know where to look in Aijiac or Chapala. Does anyone have any ideas? Also I have tried joining the weboards for Chapala and I receive a message that says I am not eligible. How can I connect with someone to help? Thanks


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

2travelers said:


> I am looking for refills for my thermacell mosquito repellent. I bought it at Walmart NOB but dont know where to look in Aijiac or Chapala. Does anyone have any ideas? Also I have tried joining the weboards for Chapala and I receive a message that says I am not eligible. How can I connect with someone to help? Thanks


First time that I've heard of this. However, if you need protection while trying to locate refills, you might try Raid Tablets that come with a plug-in evaporator. It's effective for one room. I've used it for over 15 years without a bite.


----------

